# [SOLVED] N3700 i915 black screen, works in kernel 4.2.6

## mimosinnet

I get a black screen with this card on boot, following the article on  intel graphics driver in the gentoo wiki. Any hints appreciated. 

Info: 

dmesg: https://bpaste.net/show/5d71389b6b6a

lsmod: https://bpaste.net/show/2d6ce80bf242

emerge --info: https://bpaste.net/show/e5908cd81c93

vaapi: https://bpaste.net/show/295ce94505ed

```
# lspci -vs 00:02.0

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 5108

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 119

   Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=07 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915
```

```
# lspci -ns 00:02.0

00:02.0 0300: 8086:22b1 (rev 21)
```

```
# zgrep DRM config.gz

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_MIPI_DSI=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_ADV7511 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_FBDEV=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VGEM is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_GMA500=m

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA600 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_GMA3600=y

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_QXL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS is not set

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL=y
```

```
zgrep I915 config.gz

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_FBDEV=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y
```

----------

## mimosinnet

Using kernel 4.0.9, I am able to get the console but unable to get into X:

 dmesg: https://bpaste.net/show/09dafd7da065

 emerge --info: https://bpaste.net/show/a9d4b29b1c46

 lsmod: https://bpaste.net/show/abf1cc8abe2e

 Xorg.0.log: https://bpaste.net/show/cfeb792715e0

----------

## mimosinnet

Back into kernel 4.1.12, while nothing appears on screen, it is possible to startx. This is Xorg.0.log: https://bpaste.net/show/542adc5ec439

I can access the log from another terminal.

----------

## genoobish

I was just looking at your dmesg from the 4.0.9 kernel and saw this:

```

    3.349169] [drm] This hardware requires preliminary hardware support.
```

and it seems like you haven't set that option

```
# CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT is not set 
```

----------

## mimosinnet

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> I was just looking at your dmesg from the 4.0.9 kernel and saw this:
> 
> ```
> 
>     3.349169] [drm] This hardware requires preliminary hardware support.
> ...

 

Thanks a lot for the spot. With this option enabled, I get the same black screen as with kernel 4.1.12. This is the dmesg, and vainfo. Also, I get the vainfo output, so I would therefore assume that this is the correct setting in the kernel, that is not longer required in kernel-4.1.12. I am also getting this warning, as with kernel-4.1.2:

```
[    5.670524] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    5.670693] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 22 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:1774 intel_enable_dp+0x18b/0x2b0 [i915]()

[    5.670699] timed out waiting for port C ready: 0x200020ef

[    5.670831] Modules linked in: coretemp hwmon intel_powerclamp crc32c_intel snd_hda_codec_hdmi i915 ghash_clmulni_intel snd_hda_codec_realtek iwlmvm snd_hda_codec_generic mac80211 aesni_intel aes_x86_64 lrw gf128mul glue_helper ablk_helper cryptd cfbfillrect cfbimgblt i2c_algo_bit cfbcopyarea iwlwifi drm_kms_helper r8169 drm cfg80211 intel_gtt mii agpgart snd_hda_intel snd_hda_controller iosf_mbi snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep i2c_i801 acpi_cpufreq

[    5.670846] CPU: 0 PID: 22 Comm: kworker/0:1 Not tainted 4.0.9-gentoo #3

[    5.670852] Hardware name: Notebook                         W510LU/W510LU, BIOS 5.11 08/21/2015

[    5.670876] Workqueue: events output_poll_execute [drm_kms_helper]

[    5.670891]  0000000000000000 ffffffffa0384458 ffffffff81614849 ffff880276b13a88

[    5.670900]  ffffffff81042037 ffff880275c9c000 ffff880275c9c0e0 ffff8800767c3000

[    5.670910]  ffff8800767f0000 ffff8800767f0000 ffffffff810420b5 ffffffffa0386760

[    5.670914] Call Trace:

[    5.670940]  [<ffffffff81614849>] ? dump_stack+0x40/0x50

[    5.670956]  [<ffffffff81042037>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x77/0xb0

[    5.670965]  [<ffffffff810420b5>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x45/0x50

[    5.671099]  [<ffffffffa0325961>] ? vlv_wait_port_ready+0x111/0x140 [i915]

[    5.671229]  [<ffffffffa034efbb>] ? intel_enable_dp+0x18b/0x2b0 [i915]

[    5.671354]  [<ffffffffa032be17>] ? valleyview_crtc_enable+0x1d7/0x360 [i915]

[    5.671487]  [<ffffffffa032a2f9>] ? __intel_set_mode+0x8e9/0xb40 [i915]

[    5.671649]  [<ffffffffa0331294>] ? intel_crtc_set_config+0xc04/0xfc0 [i915]

[    5.671683]  [<ffffffffa00d2d92>] ? drm_atomic_state_clear+0xf2/0x150 [drm]

[    5.671706]  [<ffffffffa012bb25>] ? drm_atomic_helper_plane_set_property+0x85/0xd0 [drm_kms_helper]

[    5.671745]  [<ffffffffa00c476f>] ? drm_mode_set_config_internal+0x5f/0x100 [drm]

[    5.671762]  [<ffffffffa012d369>] ? restore_fbdev_mode+0xb9/0xe0 [drm_kms_helper]

[    5.671783]  [<ffffffffa012f21b>] ? drm_fb_helper_restore_fbdev_mode_unlocked+0x1b/0x60 [drm_kms_helper]

[    5.671799]  [<ffffffffa012f27d>] ? drm_fb_helper_set_par+0x1d/0x40 [drm_kms_helper]

[    5.671816]  [<ffffffffa012f1a5>] ? drm_fb_helper_hotplug_event+0x85/0xe0 [drm_kms_helper]

[    5.671835]  [<ffffffffa0124667>] ? output_poll_execute+0x197/0x1b0 [drm_kms_helper]

[    5.671850]  [<ffffffff81056495>] ? process_one_work+0x135/0x380

[    5.671862]  [<ffffffff81053b87>] ? pwq_activate_delayed_work+0x27/0x40

[    5.671871]  [<ffffffff81056b94>] ? worker_thread+0x1d4/0x460

[    5.671886]  [<ffffffff8161694c>] ? __schedule+0x22c/0x7c0

[    5.671896]  [<ffffffff810569c0>] ? rescuer_thread+0x2e0/0x2e0

[    5.671908]  [<ffffffff8105ac8c>] ? kthread+0xbc/0xe0

[    5.671919]  [<ffffffff8105abd0>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x180/0x180

[    5.671930]  [<ffffffff8161a6c8>] ? ret_from_fork+0x58/0x90

[    5.671941]  [<ffffffff8105abd0>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x180/0x180

[    5.671947] ---[ end trace 0183bc959019cf95 ]---
```

I now need to know how to get rid of the blank screen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

This looks quite similar of what is described in this post.

----------

## mimosinnet

I have just tried Ubuntu in the box, and the screen works with i915_bpo:

```
$ lsmod | grep i915

i915_bpo             1138688  4 

intel_ips              20480  1 i915_bpo

drm_kms_helper        126976  1 i915_bpo

drm                   344064  5 i915_bpo,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 i915_bpo

video                  20480  1 i915_bpo
```

This is:

```
$ uname -a

Linux custom 3.19.0-28-generic #30~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 1 09:32:55 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

How do I get the i915_bpo in gentoo?

----------

## charles17

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

> How do I get the i915_bpo in gentoo?

 

From https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91221 it seems the i915_bpo is obsolete.  Could you check if it works with http://www.sysresccd.org/ wich is a gentoo based live system?

----------

## mimosinnet

Thanks for the suggestion. I have tried sysresccd and I am not sure about the results. This is:

```
% uname -a

Linux sysresccd 3.14.56-std461-amd64 #2 SMP Tue Oct 27 19:46:17 UTC 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3700 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lsmod does not show I915 when booting, but the driver is loaded when X starts.   :Surprised: 

Nevertheless, I would say that Xorg is using VESA instead of I915.   :Mad: 

This is my dmesg after starting X:

```
[  880.135870] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[  883.224966] traps: gvfsd[3603] trap int3 ip:f751ee25 sp:ffa1f950 error:0

[  884.348738] traps: gvfsd[3607] trap int3 ip:f7498e25 sp:fffef4b0 error:0

[  885.295984] traps: gvfsd[3623] trap int3 ip:f74c5e25 sp:ffcd3700 error:0

[  885.413689] traps: gvfsd[3628] trap int3 ip:f7519e25 sp:ffe4a5d0 error:0

[  885.521780] traps: gvfsd[3633] trap int3 ip:f74f4e25 sp:ffd43c00 error:0

[  886.224084] traps: gvfsd[3643] trap int3 ip:f74a4e25 sp:ffe8d1d0 error:0
```

----------

## genoobish

I'm not sure, but perhaps you need this too: ?

```
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE:                                                                                                    │  

  │                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Low-level framebuffer-based console driver.                                                                                    │  

  │                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Symbol: FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE [=y]                                                                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: Framebuffer Console support                                                                                            │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                    │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                          │  

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                                      │  

  │         -> Console display driver support                                                                                      │  

```

edit: this is more about the black console screen than about that driver not loading error (i have no ideas about that)..

----------

## enZom

I noticed in one of the bpastes

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -maes -mpclmul -O2 -pipe"
```

I think core2 is for old'ish core 2 chips. Might wanna try native, brasswell isn't listed anywhere, at least that I can find.

https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.9.0/gcc/i386-and-x86-64-Options.html

I'm unsure about the VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 i965" in that bpaste as well. Isn't brasswell a Gen8?

If its Gen8 I would try i965 only, unless others have any info on that gen. Its pretty new so tbh I don't really know.

I've been drooling over those N3700 setups for a while now. Running the last Gen j1900 in a xbmc/desktop rig. Great little chips.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> I'm not sure, but perhaps you need this too: ?
> 
> [code]CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE:

 

Thanks for the suggestion. I have this setting:

# zgrep CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE config.gz

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

 *enZom wrote:*   

> I noticed in one of the bpastes 
> 
> Code:
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -maes -mpclmul -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

I have got this from the Find CPU-specific options in the gentoo wiki. I will try this now. 

 *enZom wrote:*   

> I'm unsure about the VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 i965" in that bpaste as well. Isn't brasswell a Gen8? 
> 
> If its Gen8 I would try i965 only, unless others have any info on that gen. Its pretty new so tbh I don't really know. 

 

After some goggling I assume this is the case. Thanks! This will be a variable to discard. 

Thanks a lot! I am now out of ideas and I will try emerging with a different CFLAGS and post the results.

Cheers!

----------

## enZom

fwiw:

I'm on 4.1.7-hardened kernel with a haswell i3 and use:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

Might also wanna check/run:

```
gpasswd -a username video
```

Or -> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel#Permissions

A few builds back I rebuilt a media application due to it lagging several times with different settings. Only to realize I wasn't even in the video group. embarrassing

----------

## genoobish

Ok, how about this on the kernel setting?

```
DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION
```

do you have it set?

(I just saw this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1034312.html)

----------

## mimosinnet

 *enZom wrote:*   

> I'm on 4.1.7-hardened kernel with a haswell i3

 

Waw! Thanks a lot!   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:    There is hope! I thought I would end up using ubuntu!   :Razz: 

Before re-emerging the whole system, I would like to get configuration similar to yours. Could you please post the links of:

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

emerge --info | wgetpaste

cat /proc/cpuinfo | wgetpaste

And, I am also using I3!   :Cool:  And this is my box: https://bpaste.net/show/3a1eabe90b76

Thanks!

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> how about this on the kernel setting? DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION

 

Well spotted!   :Wink:   I do not have this setting in the kernel, so I have asked Mika15 in the thread you have pointed to. Thanks a lot!   :Smile: 

----------

## enZom

Hey,

Sorry for the late response, was doing an update when that python bug popped up lol. bad time for updating.

By the looks of you bpaste you're running the Intel N3700.

Its not quite the same as the i3. Although hopefully the graphics on your new brasswell 3700 are similar enough to run with "intel i965"  :Wink: 

I would gladly post my kernel .config but I'm running with full Grsecurity and apparmor and have very customized setup with minimal drivers installed.

So my kernel config would most likely not work with your system.

The only major stuff in my make.conf is below:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"
```

My USE=" " is very minimal because I mostly use package.use files.

As for my xorg setup, it just works with this cpu using intel i965. I literally did nothing other than install it. Thank you Gentoo Dev's/Maintainers  :Smile: 

I've also run debian 7 and 8 in the past and on both those systems the video driver for recent intel cpus using intel HD video was referred to as 915, which is probably a mislabel, your guess is as good as mine as to why they're labeled differently.

Its not the same for gentoo, its 965 for my cpu/Gen7's.

For the time being the fastest or simplest thing for you to do would be to just rebuild or reinstall xorg-server, drivers etc. using the new VIDEO_CARDS flag.

At least see if the drivers are going to work before rebuilding the entire system. The xorg-server install is relatively fast compared to rebuilding the whole system.

I would do something like this:

```
emerge -Ca xorg-server

emerge -ca
```

If emerge -ca tries to wipe out the DE or your windows manager you could try just reinstalling xorg-server and xorg-drivers with the new flag.

For the reinstall you may want to make sure its not using the minimal use flag.

Once you know everything will actually work on that system you can always install a minimal version later on.

That cpu is just so new I have no idea what it will actually need.

Just make sure its: - - minimal

->>>>And its not:  + + minimal

```
equery uses xorg-server

 - - minimal     : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

```

Then reinstall it.

```
emerge -av xorg-server
```

There might be a better way of doing this reinstall cycle, if anyone has tips feel free to post them. I know there's newuse, builddeps y ect. but on a new install whats the fastest?

Anyway Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## mimosinnet

 *enZom wrote:*   

> Sorry for the late response, was doing an update when that python bug popped up lol. bad time for updating.

 

On the contrary! Thanks a lot for answering!   :Smile: 

 *enZom wrote:*   

> By the looks of you bpaste you're running the Intel N3700.
> 
> Its not quite the same as the i3. Although hopefully the graphics on your new brasswell 3700 are similar enough to run with "intel i965" 

 

Yes, sorry! When I saw i3 I immediately thought about the i3 window manager, that I am in love with.   :Embarassed: 

 *enZom wrote:*   

> I'm running with full Grsecurity and apparmor and have very customized setup with minimal drivers installed.

 

That's brave!   :Cool: 

 *enZom wrote:*   

> For the time being the fastest or simplest thing for you to do would be to just rebuild or reinstall xorg-server, drivers etc. using the new VIDEO_CARDS flag.

 

Thanks for the suggestion. I have done the reinstall and I have not been successful. Meanwhile, I have tried kubuntu 5.10, and it works with the i915 module: dmesg, lsmod, modinfo i915, Xorg.0.log and .config.

I will try to match some parameters of the configuration (and trying kernel-4.2) and see if I can get this working.

Thanks for the suggestions!

----------

## mimosinnet

I have upgraded the kernel to gentoo-sources-4.2.6 and the driver works.

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions, that have help me to continue trying and to be able to solve the issue.   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

Cheers!

----------

## enZom

Nice, that's good to know for that cpu.

Was the video USE="intel i965" for the N3700?

What ever it was it would probably make a good addition to the wiki considering its Gen8.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *enZom wrote:*   

> What ever it was it would probably make a good addition to the wiki considering its Gen8.

 

Done! Thanks for the suggestion!   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

----------

## enZom

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

>  *enZom wrote:*   What ever it was it would probably make a good addition to the wiki considering its Gen8. 
> 
> Done! Thanks for the suggestion!   

 

Nice!  :Smile: 

I wish there was a thanks button.

----------

## cgmoller

Hi - I have a similar issue.

I have a Lenovo T60 Laptop that was running happily on kernel 4.0.9.  With VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV515/M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]

When 4.1.12 arrived I upgraded to it.

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux.config

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install && make install && grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

During reboot the console would blank out just when I would expect to see the two Tuxes FB logo.

Today I came across these posts 

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=204421

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=205017

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/46902?opened=21789

One tactical solution suggested to run

vbetool dpms on 

I log in on a blank consle and run it.  It works for me, I am now running on 4.1.12 but not without the annoyance.

And as the other posts suggest, perhaps this is a kernel bug as they resolve it only by downgrading.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *cgmoller wrote:*   

> And as the other posts suggest, perhaps this is a kernel bug as they resolve it only by downgrading.

 

Thanks for the post! I take note about the suggestion. Let's see if it also works on intel I965. 

Cheers!

----------

## mich4th3c0wb0y

Hi mimosinnet, I had also problems with a black screen on my i915. In my case I think it was a acpi issue, not 100% sure about that.

But for sure /sys/class/backlight was missing.

After the fixed it looks like this:

```

ls -l /sys/class/backlight 

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Dec  6 12:02 intel_backlight -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight

```

```

uname -a

Linux t440p 4.1.12-gentoo #6 SMP Sat Nov 7 23:34:06 CET 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4800MQ CPU @ 2.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Here is also my kernel config, i know there is lots of stuff not needed, have to clean that at some point ^^

https://bpaste.net/show/c37086083f35

btw: i3 rules  :Smile: 

----------

## charles17

 *mich4th3c0wb0y wrote:*   

> Hi mimosinnet, I had also problems with a black screen on my i915. In my case I think it was a acpi issue, not 100% sure about that.

 

Is it about the same device?

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # lspci -vs 00:02.0
> 
> ...

 

----------

## mich4th3c0wb0y

I run this on a Lenovo Thinkpad t440p. 

```

lspci -vs 00:02.0

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Lenovo 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   Memory at f1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

```

----------

